# Holly's Dog Walkies Bury(greater manchester)



## Hollysdogwalkies (Feb 21, 2013)

I walk dogs and sit pets in bury (greater manchester) I am Burys #1 dog walker!
Holly's Dog Walkies - Home


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

Just a couple of bits of basic advice for your website. I'd take a little time proof read and making sure everything is spelt correctly and grammar is correct. Also, may well just be me, but £7 for half hour and £15 for an hour doesn't really make sense. If I was a customer I'd ask for two half hours! Lol. I personally try to encourage hour walks for the dogs benefit so there is only a small difference between my half hour and hour prices. In fact, I would cut out the 30 min option altogether if I didn't have some of my older clients. But that's just me!


----------

